
International Study Finds Major Inequities in Computer Literacy - rbanffy
http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/DigitalEducation/2019/11/international-comparison-computer-literacy-teacher.html
======
downerending
The study itself looks interesting, but this EdWeek summary is both incoherent
and ungrammatical.

Also, the study itself never uses the word "inequity", etc.

Study link:
[https://www.iea.nl/studies/iea/icils/2018](https://www.iea.nl/studies/iea/icils/2018)

